# Need Montana Realtor info Great Falls Area



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the great info on Great Falls I asked for in a previous thread. Our short list narrows. 

I am looking for recommendations on a realtor for the Great Falls area of Montana. Please PM with contact info. The more experience the better please. 

We are looking at an initial recon of the area in the next 4-6 weeks and would like to start the contact process before our arrival as our trip will be fast and furious.

Thank you much!


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

Be soooo careful of Great Falls! If you are working in the city, fine. It's a screwed up city road wise and attitude too. 
Are you homesteading around there? Good luck.

I lived there and had a wonderful year on the northern prairie, but would not go near Great Falls again for love nor money.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

caroline said:


> Be soooo careful of Great Falls! If you are working in the city, fine. It's a screwed up city road wise and attitude too.
> Are you homesteading around there? Good luck.
> 
> I lived there and had a wonderful year on the northern prairie, but would not go near Great Falls again for love nor money.


Not sure I understand your comment about being careful, but then working in the city is fine? What is the "attitude" you refer to and why would you "not go near Great Falls again for love nor money"

Looking at a homestead/acreage within 40 miles of Great Falls, but open to a few other areas. We want to have a decent commute to the college.

Thanks Caroline!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I've never found the folks in Great Falls anything but kind, in general just like most people in most places. I never had trouble with the roads either?????? I don't understand this comment.


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

There is a Air fource base there and my best friend grew up in G.F and he tells that the fly boys have an attitude, The basic milatary crap like im better than you. But other than that its a nice town, Ive been there a few times and enjoyed it. Good hunting and fishing, What more could you ask for lol. Personally i like South West Mt myself but its all good up there.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

RW kansas hogs said:


> There is a Air fource base there and my best friend grew up in G.F and he tells that the fly boys have an attitude, The basic milatary crap like im better than you. But other than that its a nice town, Ive been there a few times and enjoyed it. Good hunting and fishing, What more could you ask for lol. Personally i like South West Mt myself but its all good up there.


LOL. I am military. Never had an attitude, but I am sure I could. 

There are really no fly boys per se at Malmstrom. It overwatches nuke sites. Air Force dudes with attitudes...hehe, wait till they get a load of me. Actually having the commissary is a big plus and it helped Great Falls make the "short list".

Kidding aside, thanks for the input. We are intending on meeting with a couple realtors to interview and it would be great if we had a common thread other than a random pic from their website.

Thanks in advance. :goodjob:


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

Halfway said:


> Not sure I understand your comment about being careful, but then working in the city is fine? What is the "attitude" you refer to and why would you "not go near Great Falls again for love nor money"
> 
> Looking at a homestead/acreage within 40 miles of Great Falls, but open to a few other areas. We want to have a decent commute to the college.
> 
> Thanks Caroline!


I looked outside of GF for a homestead too. There is a lot of land but the real estate has it all for small homes on big lots....overpriced. The western part of the state is pricey to say the least. Too bad you couldn't go up on the High Line...you'll find tons of open land, inexpensive, fertile with excellent hunting.

Really, really look at where you are, what the zoning is or isn't, who is nearby, and water rights. I would definitely get the feel of the place before I bought. Find out what is going to be built near you. Montana has some quirky land laws. I love the state as i lived there, but most of the people don't like outsiders as they think they want to change the state. All I wanted to do was raise some horses ad chickens....

I lived on the high line and that was great!

My ancestors for five generations are buried in the same cemetary in Glasgow.

I do not like that city at all. It feels run down and over priced.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

caroline said:


> I looked outside of GF for a homestead too. There is a lot of land but the real estate has it all for small homes on big lots....overpriced. The western part of the state is pricey to say the least. Too bad you couldn't go up on the High Line...you'll find tons of open land, inexpensive, fertile with excellent hunting.
> 
> Really, really look at where you are, what the zoning is or isn't, who is nearby, and water rights. I would definitely get the feel of the place before I bought. Find out what is going to be built near you. Montana has some quirky land laws. I love the state as i lived there, but most of the people don't like outsiders as they think they want to change the state. All I wanted to do was raise some horses ad chickens....
> 
> ...


Thanks Caroline. Points well taken.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Getting closer.....anyone else?

And thanks for those who have pm'd!


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Expanding our search range to include Helena.

Thought I would "bump" this as the trips draws near.

Anymore suggestions? And thanks to those who have responded and PM'd!


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who replied. We have found some nice properties and are excited about the move. I do believe a green house / hoophouse will be on the list of "immediate needs".

Beautiful state you folks have and Helena is such a great city with close access to everything. It will fit our lifestyle nicely! 

Thanks again!


----------



## kdts2002 (Mar 29, 2011)

Howdy, I'm late to the party but my realtor friend gave me this website;

http://missoularealestate.com/index.php/fuseaction/home.main/ID/a1d10555

It doesn't have GF as it is a different realtor org. Will give you some ideas I hope.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks KD.

Looks like Helena or Bozeman. More likely vicinity Bozeman. It is ideal for our lifestyle and activities. I really fell in love with the atmosphere. Colorado and Utah were on the short list as well, but something about Montana. I don't feel nearly as claustrophobic as elsewhere.

Ahhh...Big Sky and open country.

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

Bozeman is nice, but expensive. I grew up in MT and spent 10 years in Bozeman. To find anything reasonably prices you'll be looking at probably the Whitehall/Townsend areas. We owned a house there for 18 months and made $40K. From what friends say their lucky they have their house paid off or they couldn't afford to live there. 

Bobg


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info. It looks like prices have finally deflated a bit and locals tell me they are back to somewhat normal. It is a beautiful area!


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

Now that you mentioned bozeman, Thats a good town. Did a lot of shopping there lol. Bozeman is close for just about anything, You got great trout fishing close by and Yellowstone is to the south. Great hunting around there to, Mite have to do some driving but its worth it. Then there is the Ski Lodges south of bozeman if my memory is correct. FYI Yellowstone is famous for being pricy becuase of the park, And they do get alot of snow there in the winter. Keep an eye open for elk,mose,buffalo,deer,mt goats & the tree huggers along the roads


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

RW kansas hogs said:


> Now that you mentioned bozeman, Thats a good town. Did a lot of shopping there lol. Bozeman is close for just about anything, You got great trout fishing close by and Yellowstone is to the south. Great hunting around there to, Mite have to do some driving but its worth it. Then there is the Ski Lodges south of bozeman if my memory is correct. FYI Yellowstone is famous for being pricy becuase of the park, And they do get alot of snow there in the winter. Keep an eye open for elk,mose,buffalo,deer,mt goats & the *tree huggers along the roads*


----------

